

Ask PG: Tweaks to the ranking algorithms ... - RiderOfGiraffes

OK, I know you don't want things to be completely transparent because people might game the system, but I'm puzzled by this:<p><pre><code>    29.	Happy (Summer|Winter) Solstice - 11:28 Zulu time. (wikipedia.org)
        15 points by RiderOfGiraffes 9 hours ago | 4 comments

    45. Tests for programmers Part IV: comparing routines (solipsys.co.uk)
        45 points by RiderOfGiraffes 6 hours ago | 17 comments
</code></pre>
Both are to external sites, the second is newer, and has more points, and yet it comes lower in the rankings.  I thought newer items ranked higher, and more points ranked higher, so this is not what I expected.<p>Any light you can shed on the latest variant of the ranking algorithm would be appreciated.
======
pg
I haven't changed anything for a while. They shouldn't have been in that order
and aren't now. I just restarted the server, and there is various temporary
weird stuff that happens when I do that, so that could have been the cause.
Let me know if you see something like this again.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
OK - cool - thanks.

Shall I delete this? It really serves no purpose ...

